# Vipera Berus



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

A few pics of an adder that a friend kept for a few years, stunning little animal. 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Amazing. Not seen an adder in years!

In fact my spaniel got tagged by an adder some years ago, but never got the pleasure of seeing it, just the vet shenanigan.

Been meaning to share the photos and video, but need to either transfer between devices, or login on my work phone.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

I was blown away by what an incredible looking animal it was. 
You should definitely share the pics and video, think people underestimate how dangerous they can be especially to dogs and children


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

First adder I ever saw was a melanistic, whilst it was birthing. The reptile centre in the new forest had enclosures with UK herps. Last time I went by, it was closed, so not sure if it still is operational?
But could usually get to view them.

As a young teenager, I would holiday down in Dorset with my Dad and a family friend. We got pretty good at finding smooth snakes, occasional adders and grass snakes, all three lizards, and some amphibians, various inverts. My Dad was the birder, the family friends had a passion for hawk moths and herps, and I went for close quarter stuff, so between us we seemed to be pretty good at spotting things.

Living in north Wiltshire, there is a less interesting variety. 
Only time I have seen adders is in Savenake Forest near Marlborough, though grass snakes are fairly common in local areas to me.
But my spaniel got tagged at Lydiard country park, so they must be present in local area!
She doesn’t make for a great Herping companion as she goes tearing round trying to flush out birds 🤬


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Beautiful snake and I'm lucky enough to have seen a couple in my garden. My only worry was for our cats and dogs, but thankfully none have been bitten.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking male. How was he in captivity? I've only ever read about how they are near impossible to keep unless in large outdoor enclosures.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Nice looking male. How was he in captivity? I've only ever read about how they are near impossible to keep unless in large outdoor enclosures.


I’m not entirely sure. The guy that had him was more into photography than reptile keeping. Apparently was very straight forward to keep, fed on live rat pups but that’s about as much as I know


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm lucky in that I live near to a population of Adders that inhabit an area of heathland roughly the size of just two football fields. I have been visiting them and counting them there since 2001, sadly the population has dropped drastically in recent years for various reasons (mainly due to disturbance, lack of habitat management, reduction of habitat and fires). But I still pop by and see them on my walk home from work on pleasant days.

Here are a few pics I have taken over the years.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

i adore adders, they are pretty much the only venomous (not counting rear fanged) species i would be interested in keeping. i would love to make a slice of heathland in the garden and have a small group. i'm sure i would never actually go down that road but it would be great. 
i find them such a fascinating species. beautiful and varied colourations, and a cool as hell head structure, plus a really interesting natural history.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I am a sucker for the eyes


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Thrasops said:


> I'm lucky in that I live near to a population of Adders that inhabit an area of heathland roughly the size of just two football fields. I have been visiting them and counting them there since 2001, sadly the population has dropped drastically in recent years for various reasons (mainly due to disturbance, lack of habitat management, reduction of habitat and fires). But I still pop by and see them on my walk home from work on pleasant days.
> 
> Here are a few pics I have taken over the years.
> 
> ...


Great photo’s Francis- such a shame to see the populations decrease on a year by year basis. Would be great to see more Zoo’s and wildlife parks have set ups similar to that at the New Forest.


----------

